# DVD Drive NOT reading any Blank DVDs properly?



## JustMcCollum

I have a Memorex LightScribe Multi-Formatted DVD recorder and I am experiencing some difficulties with it. My DVD recorder can read DVD Applications and Movies, but cannot read Blank DVDs. When I insert a Blank DVD, it reads it as a CD. When I insert an application DVD, it reads it perfectly. In My Computer, it says Memorex DVD-Ram (E:  But when I insert a Blank DVD, My Computer turns Memorex DVD-Ram (E: into CD Drive (E: Now, Apparently I have 2 CD Drives. I really want to burn a DVD project but my program has to scan for an appropriate DVD to burn the project onto. When I click my Memorex DVD recorder, it says "No appropriate disc was found". So, I cannot create or burn any DVDs. Everything else works fine in the DVD recorder except Blank DVDs. I have one of the world's best type of Blank DVD (Maxell DVD+Rs). Does the brand of DVDs have anything to do with this situation? What can I do to solve this problem? Please help me.


----------



## tremmor

I don't think it has much to do with brand. 
Its color of the dye. (blue, red, gray etc) 
Try a different color dye. If you were using this before
i would open the tray and blow very lightly across
the laser head. static free air.


----------



## StrangleHold

What OS are you running, XP doesnt support DVD burning only CD without a third party program.


----------



## JustMcCollum

StrangleHold said:


> What OS are you running, XP doesnt support DVD burning only CD without a third party program.



It worked before!


----------



## tremmor

If your just looking for a quick suggestion then maybe a couple options. im using xp pro. sony burners. my software i favor for most is Nero Ultra. 

(there is a dffirence in +R and -R. but this has mostly to do with compatibility. (dvd players) i think. 

Device manager and delete the burner then reboot and let it detect again.

If its the same issue i would turn off and check all connections on the board and at the rom. thats all i got. if the connections are good i would unplug and replug back in. Maybe oxidation. don't know.


----------

